# usb stick wird nur von Gerätemanager erkannt nicht aber von Arbeitsplatz/Computer



## Skar90 (2. Dezember 2010)

*usb stick wird nur von Gerätemanager erkannt nicht aber von Arbeitsplatz/Computer*

Hi,
ich habe folgendes Problem:

mein usb stick 16GB usb 3.0 
(A-DATA Technology) wird nicht mehr richtig erkannt unter Windows 7 Home Premium x64.
Bis vor kurzem hat noch alles geklappt.
Wenn ich den Stick anschließe zeigt mir der Gerätemanager den usb Stick an, aber unter Arbeitsplatz/Computer ist er nicht zu finden.
Auf meinem Netbook (Ubuntu Netbook) wird er auch nicht erkannt.

Ich habe sowohl USB 3.0 als auch 2.0 Ports getestet, andere sachen werden von den ports problemlos erkannt.
Desweiteren habe ich die treiber über den gerätemanager schon mal neuinstalliert, hat aber auch nichts gebracht.
Auch sind unter eigenschaften und dann unter der Registerkarte Volumes die Daten merkwürdig.(siehe Bild)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich würde den Stick ungern einschicken und die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen, da auf ihm vertrauliche Dokumente gespeichert sind (Dokumente können ruhig gelöscht werden, habe ne Sicherungskopie von den Dokumenten)


Vielen dank im voraus
Gruß
S.


----------



## Skar90 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: usb stick wird nur von Gerätemanager erkannt nicht aber von Arbeitsplatz/Computer*

so bin ein schritt weiter.


unter Datenträgerverwaltung kommt als erstes die Meldung, wenn ich die Datenträgerverwaltung öffne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ich auf mbr klicke wird er nicht erkannt, wenn ich aber auf gpt klicke wird er schonmal erkannt muss aber formatiert werden, da ist dann das nächste problem. er lässt sich nicht formatieren (weiß auch nicht genau was ich da auswählen soll, habe erstmal alles so gelassen wie auf dem nachfolgendem bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



desweiteren kann ich nicht die zuordnungsdateien größer als 8 gb wählen, der hat doch 16, kann sein das der stick aber relativ voll ist, es sammelt sich über die zeit müll an.


----------



## mattinator (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: usb stick wird nur von Gerätemanager erkannt nicht aber von Arbeitsplatz/Computer*

Die Größe der Zuordnungseinheiten ist nur die Blockung, da solltest Du "Standardgröße" lassen. Die Gesamtgröße (der Partition) steht im zweiten Bild unter "Speicherkapazität, unter "Dateisystem" kannst Du FAT32 (o. z.B. NTFS) auswählen. Für beste Kompatibilität solltest Du FAT32 lassen und ggf. mehrere Partitions darauf erstellen. Wie es aussieht, hast Du aber nur einen 4GB-Stick gekauft.

EDIT: Wenn Du Daten auf dem Stick hattest, hat er wohl ein Problem. Ansonsten würde Windows Dir keine neue Initilisierung anbieten.


----------



## Lexx (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: usb stick wird nur von Gerätemanager erkannt nicht aber von Arbeitsplatz/Computer*

auf dem stick ist ja gar kein volume drauf.. ?
hats wohl beim "voreiligen" abziehen die partition 
(table) gekillt..

kann schon mal passieren, hatte ich unlängst 
auch zu beheben.. (wobei, bei mir wars unter OSX).
dort MUSS man ejecten, und das wusste ich nicht..


----------



## Skar90 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: usb stick wird nur von Gerätemanager erkannt nicht aber von Arbeitsplatz/Computer*



mattinator schrieb:


> hast Du aber nur einen 4GB-Stick gekauft.



Ne, der hat schon 16GB, habe ja sicherungen in ner größe von 9 - 10 gb darauf. hat ja früher auch immer alles gut geklappt.





Lexx schrieb:


> auf dem stick ist ja gar kein volume drauf.. ?



Es werden 4gb angezeigt, siehe bild im ersten post, auf die ich aber nicht zugreifen kann, will immer formatiert werden, das geht aber nicht.



Lexx schrieb:


> hats wohl beim "voreiligen" abziehen die partition
> (table) gekillt..
> kann schon mal passieren, hatte ich unlängst
> auch zu beheben.. (wobei, bei mir wars unter OSX).
> dort MUSS man ejecten, und das wusste ich nicht..



Gibt es so was auch für windows? kann nämlich gut sein, bin nicht der alleinige nutzer des sticks.




Habe volgendes schon versucht:
-alle einstellungen bei der formatierung getestet, klappt nie.
-habe über die regestry kopierschutz für alle auf 0 gesetzt, geht auch nicht danach zu formatieren.
-habe übers boot menü versucht den stick zu formatieren, klappt auch nicht.


----------



## Smolof (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: usb stick wird nur von Gerätemanager erkannt nicht aber von Arbeitsplatz/Computer*

Hi,

was du noch probieren kannst ist den USB-Stick via CMD Console zu formatieren.

1. starte CMD als Admin (also Rechtsklick -> als Administrator ausführen! die CMD.exe ist zu finden im System32 Ordner - wahrscheinlich )
2. gib *DISKPART* ein 
3. jetzt gibste *DISKLIST* ein und merkst dir die Nummer von dem USB-Stick.
(Ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus das es DISK 1 ist)
4.Jetzt gibste die nachfolgenden Kommandos nacheinander ein.
*SELECT DISK 1 *
*CLEAN*
*CREATE PARTITION PRIMARY*
*SELECT PARTITION 1*
*ACTIVE*
*FORMAT FS=NTFS*
*ASSIGN*
*EXIT*


----------



## Skar90 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: usb stick wird nur von Gerätemanager erkannt nicht aber von Arbeitsplatz/Computer*



Smolof schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was du noch probieren kannst ist den USB-Stick via CMD Console zu formatieren.
> 
> ...




habe ich mal versucht, bei mir muss ich nur list vol eingeben und nicht disklist.
klappt alles soweit bis zum formatieren. er formatiert bis 100% dann kommt aber die Meldung "Fehler in DiskPart: Falscher Parameter. Weitere Informationen finden Sie im Systemereignisprotokoll."

Noch ein bild dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smolof (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: usb stick wird nur von Gerätemanager erkannt nicht aber von Arbeitsplatz/Computer*

hmm schade eigentlich ;D.

Nungut dann hät ich eventuell noch das hier für dich.
Softwarearchiv - HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool - WinTotal.de


----------



## Skar90 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: usb stick wird nur von Gerätemanager erkannt nicht aber von Arbeitsplatz/Computer*



Smolof schrieb:


> Nungut dann hät ich eventuell noch das hier für dich.
> Softwarearchiv - HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool - WinTotal.de




klappt leider auch nicht. kommt auch wieder eine meldung konnte nicht formatieren. Ich schmeiße den sch**ß usb stick in den müll, habe keine lust mehr.

trotzdem danke


----------

